# PX4 Storm Compact



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok so today while at my LGS, I handled the Beretta PX4 compact, and I have to admit I liked it. They are currently $399 with a $75 factory rebate. May be just too good to pass up! I'm definitely going to shoot one soon, and if it is as smooth and accurate as denner says, I may just have to procure one. 

denner?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

BUY IT!!!

Best price around here is $475 minus the $75 rebate.

I have one and it shoots great. It used to be my EDC, until I picked up an HK P30S.

It still shoots great, just no longer my EDC.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> Ok so today while at my LGS, I handled the Beretta PX4 compact, and I have to admit I liked it. They are currently $399 with a $75 factory rebate. May be just too good to pass up! I'm definitely going to shoot one soon, and if it is as smooth and accurate as denner says, I may just have to procure one.
> 
> denner?


GCBHM what a deal, Beretta is giving them away. I bought mine for 499.00 plus tax 2 years ago. Yes, I believe you will be very happy with it. It's the sweet heart of the bunch and my designated EDC. What I've found is that I need a slip on grip of some sort, but that's my personal preference, the polymer grip is just a tad bit slippery for me. Also, I converted it to a "G" model as well. Now, the new dilemma will begin when your new PX4 Compact outshoots your VP9 and CZ at 25 yards? lol.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> GCBHM what a deal, Beretta is giving them away. I bought mine for 499.00 plus tax 2 years ago. Yes, I believe you will be very happy with it. It's the sweet heart of the bunch and my designated EDC. What I've found is that I need a slip on grip of some sort, but that's my personal preference, the polymer grip is just a tad bit slippery for me. Also, I converted it to a "G" model as well. Now, the new dilemma will begin when your new PX4 Compact outshoots your VP9 and CZ at 25 yards? lol.


That's what I'm afraid of! The owner of the store, dear friend of mine, said they are really sweet shooters and very accurate. He showed me how the rotating barrel actually helps with recoil. It is a neat design for sure. I was just blown away at how the thing fit my hand. I'd held the full size before, and while it wasn't bad, it just didn't feel "right", and the sub compact didn't fit well at all, but the compact was just right. I immediately thought of you and said "dammit denner!" LOL


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

My PX4 40 Sub Comp Came with 3 Different Size Adjustments, Just Say-en ! I Like Mine A Lot !


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nah, I held all three, and the sub compact was the least favorite of all three. I didn't like it at all. The full size was ok, but the compact was perfect. What's funny is that I started out handling the M9, and it was nice, but when I picked up the MK25, it just melted into my hand and the M9 faded away. It wasn't until after I'd done the deal on the MK25 that I saw the sign advertising the $75 rebate on the Storm. Johnny began telling me about them, and handed me the compact and I was captivated. I can't lie. I'll get that gun. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

IMO, the Beretta PX4 Storm Compact is a great choice. I have the PX4 9mm Compact and PX4 .40 Sub-Compact...I prefer the 9mm Compact.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I was very impressed with the compact. I actually saw myself carrying it!


----------



## dave606 (Nov 27, 2010)

Can you order the PX4 Sub Compact with low profile Decocker G type or can a F type Safety/Decocker be converted with a kit to a Low profile Decocker G type?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

dave606 said:


> Can you order the PX4 Sub Compact with low profile Decocker G type or can a F type Safety/Decocker be converted with a kit to a Low profile Decocker G type?


I've been told no, they have them for the fullsize PX4 but not the compact. You can verify this by calling Beretta.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Just a great gun nothing more nothing less. I should shoot it over the weekend and carry it again for a while.
For $ 400 or even less a bargain. I payed more.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

The only thing I didn't like about the PX4 is the raised front end of the safety lever dug into my finger as I racked the slide. Other than that, I sure liked how it felt in the hand. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wbrandon (Jan 10, 2015)

GCBHM said:


> Ok so today while at my LGS, I handled the Beretta PX4 compact, and I have to admit I liked it. They are currently $399 with a $75 factory rebate. May be just too good to pass up! I'm definitely going to shoot one soon, and if it is as smooth and accurate as denner says, I may just have to procure one.
> 
> denner?


I bought mine this pay August and I ended up paying like 527 out the door. So that's a heck of a deal you have there. I didn't care for the px4 though. I couldn't get it to shoot accurately for me and I felt the guns slide wasn't as smooth as I always heard berettas were. The rotating barrel kind of messes up the motion for me in my opinion.


----------

